# Il Miglior Libero della Storia



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

adesso passiamo ai difensori. Si inizia con il Libero, un ruolo che oggi non esiste più
ricordo che per chi vuole dare consigli per i prossimi ruoli, può farlo in questo Topic http://www.milanworld.net/proposta-vt4863.html
sempre 7 giorni per votare

i favoriti per me sono Baresi-Scirea-Beckenbauer-Krol-Koeman


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2013)

Per affetto dico Baresi. Il Capitano.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

sapevo che sarebbe finita così  solo qualche infiltrato può spostare gli equilibri


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sapevo che sarebbe finita così  solo qualche infiltrato può spostare gli equilibri



Ma Sandrone è nella categoria difensori centrali?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma Sandrone è nella categoria difensori centrali?



sisi


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sisi


----------



## rossovero (10 Marzo 2013)

Io 2 manco li conoscevo (Ramos e Chisilava). Avrei votato Baresi, ma sapendo che avrebbe vinto comunque ho votato Beckenbauer.


----------



## Butcher (10 Marzo 2013)

E che votiamo a fare?!


----------



## Jino (10 Marzo 2013)

Baresi, senza dubbio.


----------



## Snake (10 Marzo 2013)

so per certo che uno del forum (milanista) voterà Scirea, anyway Baresi


----------



## Kurt91 (10 Marzo 2013)

Baresi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Marzo 2013)

Il capitano Baresi. Che lotta sto sondaggio


----------



## juventino (10 Marzo 2013)

Baresi-Scirea-Beckenbauer alla pari.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Baresi-Scirea-Beckenbauer alla pari.



tra i 3 chi preferisci?? mi interessa un parere juventino


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2013)

Baresi veniva da un operazione e andato a fare il mondiale negli USA nella finale con una gamba sola a 37 anni fermo gente come Romario e Bebeto... va votato solo per questo..


----------



## juventino (10 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> tra i 3 chi preferisci?? mi interessa un parere juventino



Difficile dirlo. Dal punto di vista affettivo è ovvio che ti dico Scirea, ma dal punto di vista tecnico davvero non so scegliere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2013)

Ehm...  poi dopo tutti i sondaggi creeremo l'11 più forte della storia secondo il forum


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ehm...  poi dopo tutti i sondaggi creeremo l'11 più forte della storia secondo il forum



e il miglior giocatore di sempre

- - - Aggiornato - - -



juventino ha scritto:


> Difficile dirlo. Dal punto di vista affettivo è ovvio che ti dico Scirea, ma dal punto di vista tecnico davvero non so scegliere.



tecnicamente penso che Beckenbauer era superiore...poteva fare benissimo il centrocampista


----------



## Clint Eastwood (10 Marzo 2013)

1) Backenbauer; 2) Baresi; 3) Koeman; 4) Scirea.


----------



## jaws (10 Marzo 2013)

Mi piange il cuore ma devo essere obbiettivo e voto Beckenbauer


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (10 Marzo 2013)

E' fin troppo facile scegliere, ma è anche ovvio che in un forum del Milan non può che vincere Baresi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Marzo 2013)

Baresi, Scirea, Beckenbauer, Passarella ognuno con le sue caratteristiche son stati i migliori, difficile scegliere
visto che giustamente vincerà Baresi voto Passarella perchè merita di distinguersi dalla massa

nb Chi è il blasfemo che ha votato Ramos?


----------



## Mou (10 Marzo 2013)

Gaetano Scirea.


----------



## smallball (10 Marzo 2013)

Franco Baresi senza discussione


----------



## pennyhill (10 Marzo 2013)

Beckenbauer


----------



## 2515 (10 Marzo 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Gaetano Scirea.



Massimo rispetto per Scirea come calciatore e come uomo, ma persino Agnelli ha detto che se Scirea era più elegante, ma come guidava non solo la difesa, ma tutta la squadra Baresi non la guidava nessuno. E questo è vero. Baresi comandava in campo tutti, dava una sicurezza impareggiabile.


----------



## Mou (11 Marzo 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Massimo rispetto per Scirea come calciatore e come uomo, ma persino Agnelli ha detto che se Scirea era più elegante, ma come guidava non solo la difesa, ma tutta la squadra Baresi non la guidava nessuno. E questo è vero. Baresi comandava in campo tutti, dava una sicurezza impareggiabile.



Sono d'accordo con te, sia chiaro. Il mio voto è dettato esclusivamente dall'affetto.


----------



## tequilad (11 Marzo 2013)

Pensavo nel sondaggio ci fosse solo un nome votabile 

6


----------



## Jaqen (11 Marzo 2013)

Indecisissimo tra Scirea e Franco.... però, 6.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Marzo 2013)

cmq vi anticipo che dopo il sondaggio per il Miglior Centrale, si voterà per un abilità che piacerà a tutti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Marzo 2013)

Anche qui hai messo il timer ?


----------



## runner (15 Marzo 2013)

se penso che hano dato il pallone d' oro a cannavaro e non a Baresi

ma poi mi consolo essendomi goduto il migliore libero al mondo.....Franco Baresi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Anche qui hai messo il timer ?



no, domani o domenica mattina apro l'altro sondaggio...tieniti pronto per la sorpresa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Marzo 2013)

Non saranno i centrali i prossimi ?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non saranno i centrali i prossimi ?



si, poi prima dei terzini come ho scritto sopra si voterà per un abilità...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Marzo 2013)

ho votato anche io Baresi...ora apro l'altro sondaggio


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ho votato anche io Baresi...ora apro l'altro sondaggio



Bene, allora chiudo questo.


----------

